# WANTED: Women's Touring Bike



## pedaling (11 May 2009)

Touring bike wanted for me, 5"3

I'll be my first touring bike!

Equally open to offers if you're giving the bike away free (hey, don't ask, don't get...) 

Something which doesn't require much work would be ideal. I'll happily admit I'm quite lazy. I'd like to be able to get on it and go, without really having much faff.

I'm in south Manchester/ Cheshire...


----------



## pedaling (21 May 2009)

Bump.

Inside leg is about 28/29 inches, if that helps at all.

Would like to add that I don't want to venture too far away to come and pick it up or try out, maybe an hour's travelling from south Manchester/ Cheshire.


----------

